# Hi I am from Germany.



## verena (Jun 29, 2015)

Just to introduce myself, my name is Verena and I am from Hamburg, I have travelled throughout Europe and now travel in England, Wales, Scotland and possibly Ireland if the ferry is not too expensive! I travel in a T4 VW with my Alsatian 'Laska'.

I have a question please, what does CR, CU, LR, OU mean ?

Thank you

Verena.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 29, 2015)

verena said:


> Just to introduce myself, my name is Verena and I am from Hamburg, I have travelled throughout Europe and now travel in England, Wales, Scotland and possibly Ireland if the ferry is not too expensive! I travel in a T4 VW with my Alsatian 'Laska'.
> 
> I have a question please, what does CR, CU, LR, OU mean ?
> 
> ...



hi verena and welcome,i have been to hamburg and loved it and all those nice girls were very welcoming.
you will love this site it can be funny at times and helpfull to,somone will be along soon to explane all the bits and peaces soon,and please come to ireland north and south.:drive:.
 cairnryan larne from scotland is the shortest sailing.:cheers:


----------



## MaryMC (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi Verena welcome to the forum.
CR is Carpark Rural, CU is Carpark Urban, LR is Layby Rural. LU is Layby Urban,  OR is Other Rural Location and OU is Other Urban Location.  I hopes this helps.


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 29, 2015)

Welcome. I guess you must speak very good English as we had Alsatians and all they understood was English. :fun: :cheers:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 29, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## fairytooth (Jun 29, 2015)

:welcome::have fun:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi and welcome along to the site hope u enjoy the UK.


----------



## David & Ann (Jun 29, 2015)

verena said:


> Just to introduce myself, my name is Verena and I am from Hamburg, I have travelled throughout Europe and now travel in England, Wales, Scotland and possibly Ireland if the ferry is not too expensive! I travel in a T4 VW with my Alsatian 'Laska'.
> 
> I have a question please, what does CR, CU, LR, OU mean ?
> 
> ...



Hi Verena
I am also from HH, aus Norderstedt. Welcome to this really nice English site. The folks here are very helpful and full of fun. Any problems, whatever they may be, someone will come along and advise you. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Donsider (Jul 5, 2015)

*Bonnie Scotland*

Be sure to visit the Highlands of Scotland many places to overnight for free and you will be made very welcome.


----------



## Sky (Jul 5, 2015)

*Welcome*

:have fun::camper:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 5, 2015)

I visted Hamburg when my daughter played hockey for Wales in a tournament there.
Very busy place and I was sure glad to get out of those tunnels under the river.
Had a great time there though.


----------



## Tbear (Jul 5, 2015)

I spent a short while living in Rinteln and Munster. I do hope the Brits look after you as the Germans looked after us

Welcome to the site.

Richard


----------



## verena (Jul 13, 2015)

*Thanks for all answers*

I've been now 2 weeks in England, 1 week in Wales. It was a beautiful time!!! The Brits are very friendly! Tonight I'll take a ferry to Ireland. Hope the weather will be better next days. Just one bad thing I have to tell: Some guys attacked me near Minehead. They tried to overturn my car at midnight. I've been really afraid, fortunately I have the dog with me!!!!!!! Could be 3 reasons: 1. they wanted to have a party, did not want to share the place. 2. They don't like football team I'm supporting. 3. They don't like people to camp there. Hope no 3 is not the right one. Next time I try not to stay alone, will be difficult. :sad:


----------



## Beemer (Jul 13, 2015)

verena said:


> I've been now 2 weeks in England, 1 week in Wales. It was a beautiful time!!! The Brits are very friendly! Tonight I'll take a ferry to Ireland. Hope the weather will be better next days. Just one bad thing I have to tell: Some guys attacked me near Minehead. They tried to overturn my car at midnight. I've been really afraid, fortunately I have the dog with me!!!!!!! Could be 3 reasons: 1. they wanted to have a party, did not want to share the place. 2. They don't like football team I'm supporting. 3. They don't like people to camp there. Hope no 3 is not the right one. Next time I try not to stay alone, will be difficult. :sad:



That is really awful! :scared:
I hope this has not put you off UK.  There are idiots all over the world, we just have to try to tolerate and/or avoid them all.
Do you support a German team then?  My (German) grandson supports Bayern, but don't follow the game myself.


----------



## verena (Jul 13, 2015)

*Football*



Beemer said:


> That is really awful! :scared:
> I hope this has not put you off UK.  There are idiots all over the world, we just have to try to tolerate and/or avoid them all.
> Do you support a German team then?  My (German) grandson supports Bayern, but don't follow the game myself.



Just some weeks Ireland, than I will be back in UK!! My team is FC St. Pauli (2.Liga Germany). But I also support Crystal Palace. Hope to see a match if Premier League starts in August!


----------

